
How Ransomware Became a Billion-Dollar Nightmare for Businesses - Animats
http://www.theatlantic.com/business/archive/2016/09/ransomware-us/498602/?single_page=true
======
gruez
Is it though? There was an article posted last month (sorry cant find the link
right now) pointing out that there really isnt much to be made from
ransomware, because infection rates are relatively low, and people who
actually pay up are even fewer.

